# Printing properties in a foreign language



## Brenz (Dec 8, 2003)

It seems that some of the tabs in my print properties on my windows 98 computer is in a foreign language.. Any one know how I can change it back to English? I'm unsure how they got that way, or what happened. I even reinstalled the printer and it's still the same. So I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. 

Any suggestions please..


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Open up Control Panel and then double click on Regional Settings and change the language there.


----------



## Brenz (Dec 8, 2003)

It was already set for English United States


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

and it still shows up in a foreign language? If you I think when the printer was installed someone choose another language. Try finding the properties for the printer or software, maybe you canchange it there or you can uninstall it and re-install it.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Try this link out: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3&lang=en&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&docname=bpy20311


----------



## Brenz (Dec 8, 2003)

It's a network printer. My only options are to add a new printer. Maybe I grabbed the wrong driver during the install? The printer is also installed on 2 other computers and they are ok.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

yes that could be the problem, maybe you download the wrong driver.


----------



## Brenz (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep it was the driver. This is weird, I went to the hp site and downloaded their driver which came with the software which was the same as on my hp CD. When I searched for the driver it was in the exact same folder as it was on the CD. Why it was installing like that I don't know, or why it didn't install like that on the other computers?  

Anyway all is fixed now, thank you for your time and help Sid9678 :up: :up:


----------

